# Xcode: Compilation C++



## zebg87 (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre d'un de mes cours j'apprends à programmer en C++. J'ai donc installer XCODE jusque la tout va bien. Lorsque je créer un projet j'ai le hello world qui apparait. Si je le compile bah ça compile. 

Par contre, pour aller plus loin je voudrais savoir comment faire en sorte que lors de la compilation ou du build une fenêtre de terminal s'ouvre et dans ce cas ci affiche hello world.

Merci d'avance.

ps: j'utilise xcode 4.5


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Octobre 2012)

Quand tu clics sur run la sortie est affiché dans la console de Xcode, si elle s'affiche pas y a qu'à configurer les behaviors de Xcode.


----------



## zebg87 (4 Octobre 2012)

oui ça je sais et y a pas moyen de configurer que ça s'affiche dans un terminal?


----------

